# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός 1,5 Watt

## driverbulba

Καλησπέρα!

Σκέφτομαι να κατασκευάσω τον πομπό: http://circuitdiagram.net/15-watt-fm-transmitter.html 
πιστεύετε ότι βγάζει τα 1,5 watt που υπόσχεται?

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε Νικο. Αν του δωσεις 24ν ,πιστευω οτι θα βγαλει και παραπανω. Να βαλεις ψυκτρα αστερακι εκεινη που εχει 2cm υψος ,για να την προσαρμοσεις,την ανοιγεις ελαφρα μ'ενα κατσαβιδι 
να περασει στο κελυφος του τρανζιστορ.

φιλικα Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## KOKAR

με το 2Ν2219 1,5W ?
*N.F.W*

----------


## αθικτον

> με το 2Ν2219 1,5W ?
> *N.F.W*



φιλε Κωστα,σεβομαι την τεχνικη σου καταρτιση και θεωρω αξιολογες τις κατασκευες σου.Θελω να ξερεις πως το σχολιο μου για το "αβαταρ σου ηταν καλοπροαιρετο (αν δεν το'χες εσυ μπορει να το διαλεγα και'γω).

Απαντησα στο φιλο χωρις να εχω κατασκευασει το συγκεκριμενο.

Απλως ριχνωντας μια ματια στο "pdf" του.Για να του δωσω μερικες πληροφοριες που αν αποδειχθουν ανακριβεις δεν θα βλαψουν καθολου την κατασκευη του .Αλλα θα ικανοποιησουν την αναγκη του,για επικοινωνια,που κανεις τοσες ωρες δεν του απαντουσε.

Να δει ο ανθρωπος οτι τελος παντων καποιος ενδιαφερθηκε.

φιλικα, Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για την γρήγορη απάντηση σου! Σήμερα το πρωί κατασκεύασα τον πομπό, όμως τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι τα επιθυμητά.
Στα 24 Volt ο συντονισμός είναι σχεδόν αδύνατος, και η εμβέλεια του πομπού στα 12volt δεν είναι πάνω απο 30 μέτρα.. 

Η εξήγησή μου είναι οτι πιθανότατα κάηκε το 2N2219A.. Πώς μπορώ να το καταλάβω?

(Συγνώμη για τις ίσως ανόητες ερωτήσεις μου, αλλα είμαι 18 και πρόσφατα άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά! )

----------


## chip

Την δεκαετία του 80 τέτοια πομπουδάκια τα διαφήμιζαν έως και 2W, οπότε μάλλον θα πηγαίνει 1,5W. Με 24 V δεν θα πρεπε να είχε πρόβλημα. Ίσως έχεις στάσιμα.

----------


## MAKHS

Αν ειχε καει δεν θα δουλευε (εκπεμπε) καθολου.Η εμβελεια σου εξαρταται απο τη κεραια (απαιτειται διπολο σε καθετη πολωση 75 εκ το ανω μερος εκπομπης και 75 εκατοστα το κατω μερος Γης).Η πιθανη ισχυ που θα σου δωσει στα 12 βολτ ειναι 200 μιλιβατ(0,2watt).Σε καθαρη συχνοτητα και περιοχη πιθανη αποσταση καλυψης σε οπτικη επαφη περιπου 3 χλμ.Το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ καλο και το εχουμε δουλεψει με διαφορα αλλα υλικα και τραντζιστορς.

----------


## driverbulba

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω δίπολο, χρησιμοποιώ μία κεραία "βγαλμένη" από παλιό ραδιοφωνάκι..
Τα τρανζίστορ τελικά δεν είναι καμμένα απ ότι φαίνεται!

Τα στάσιμα τι ακριβώς είναι και τί προβλήματα προκαλούν?

----------


## mpex2006km

Τα στάσιμα είναι ακτινοβολία που δεν απορροφάται απο την κεραία. Ζορίζουν τόσο το τρανζίστορ που μπορεί και να στο κάψει.

----------


## mpex2006km

> (Συγνώμη για τις ίσως ανόητες ερωτήσεις μου, αλλα είμαι 18 και πρόσφατα άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά! )



Καμιά ερώτηση δεν είναι ανόητη. Όλες έχουν κάποιο σκοπό. Και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την μάθηση.Και μην αγχώνεσαι την έκανα και εγώ αυτήν την ερώτηση όταν ξεκίνησα ( εγώ έκαψα και τον πομπό από στάσιμα ) Α και κάτι άσχετο. Σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη κεραία (δίπολο) που είχα πότε και πάμε για εκπομπές.

----------


## driverbulba

Νά κάτι που μου δίνει κουράγιο!  :Smile:  

Δεν είναι όμως μόνο η εμβέλεια του πομπού το πρόβλημα... Δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να συντονιστώ. 

Ο τύπος f=1/(2*pi*sqrt(L*C)) έχει εφαρμογή σ αυτή την περίπτωση? Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα με τις σπείρες του πηνίου (5-6 με σύρμα πάχους 1mm)

A, παρατήρησα επίσης ότι η μεταβλητή αντίσταση που ρυθμίζει την ένταση της εισόδου ήχου, επηρεάζει αρκετά έντονα τον συντονισμό.. Είναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## KOKAR

το παρακάτω σχέδιο "τσουλάει" .....

----------


## MAKHS

Για πηνειο τυλιξε 5 σπειρες χαλκοσυρμα και συνδεσε τη κεραια στη 3.Η ολισθηση ειναι διοτι το τρανζιστορ ζεστενεται και η αλλαγη θερμοκρασιας αλλαζει και τη συμπεριφορα του κυκλωματος..Για το διπολο ο απλος τυπος ειναι 142,5 δια συχνοτητα (συνηθως 100ΜΗΖ).
Για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ακους τη κεντρικη συχνοτητα και οχι καποια αρμονικη, να εχεις υποψη οτι η πρωτη αρμονικη ειναι 6 ΜΗΖ περιπου κατω απο τη κυρια συχνοτητα.

----------


## driverbulba

Με ένα tuner από παλιό ραδιοφωνάκι, αντί για το καθιερωμένο LC, καταφέρνω να συντονιστώ, και ομολογώ ότι η συχνότητα δεν τσουλάει, τουλάχιστον εδώ και 2 ώρες που ο πομπός είναι ανοιχτος.

Εκείνο το tuner όμως έχει ολοκληρη πλακέτα και απ ότι βλέπω, δεν αρκείται μόνο στο να συντονίζει τη συχνότητα, αλλα έχει και ένα τρανσίστορ πάνω που ενισχύει την κεραία, προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση όμως, αν γίνομαι κατανοητός! :P

Υπαρχει περίπτωση αυτό να φταίει που η εμβέλεια περιορίζεται στα 30 μέτρα?

----------


## αθικτον

> Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για την γρήγορη απάντηση σου! Σήμερα το πρωί κατασκεύασα τον πομπό, όμως τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι τα επιθυμητά.
> Στα 24 Volt ο συντονισμός είναι σχεδόν αδύνατος, και η εμβέλεια του πομπού στα 12volt δεν είναι πάνω απο 30 μέτρα.. 
> 
> Η εξήγησή μου είναι οτι πιθανότατα κάηκε το 2N2219A.. Πώς μπορώ να το καταλάβω?
> 
> (Συγνώμη για τις ίσως ανόητες ερωτήσεις μου, αλλα είμαι 18 και πρόσφατα άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά! )



Καλημερα φιλε Νικο ("driverbulba"). Απο τη στιγμη που κατι εκπεμπει δεν εχει καει,οπως ειπε και ο φιλος μακης, μπορει ομως να εχει πεσει η αποδοση του.

Για να δοκιμασεις αν εχει καει,θα επρεπε οταν το πηρες καινουργιο
να μετραγες τα "πιν" του με πολυμετρο και να σημειωνες τα εξαγωμενα σε χαρτι και τωρα να το ξεκολλουσες και να το μετραγες ακριβως με τον ιδιο τροπο.

Για να εκπεμψει καλα,χρειαζεσαι κεραια συντονισμενη (ρυθμισμενη).

Τα "τρανζιστορ"ζεσταινονται απο στασιμα και καιγονται στο δευτερολεπτο. Ξεκινατο με 8ν να δεις αν ζεσταινεται και εκει κανε ρυθμισεις στην κεραια σου (σχεδια το "internet"ειναι γεματο και εδω μεσα εχει). Μετα ανεβαζε την ταση στα 10ν ,12ν,15ν και κοιτα αν ανεβαινει η θερμοτητα στο "τρανζιστορ" και ξαναρυθμισε την κεραια μεχρι σιγα σιγα να φτασεις στα 24ν.

Θελει πολυ δουλεια ,υπομονη.

Υπαρχει ενα τρανζιστορ που ειναι πολυ δυνατοτερο
απο το 2Ν2219 ,το 2Ν3924. Δεν το'χω δοκιμασει σε αυτοταλαντωτο για να ξερω,πιστευω ομως οτι κανει.

Μην ξεχασεις να αγορασεις ψυκτρα "αστερακι".

Ισως καποιος αλλος φιλος να το'χει δουλεψει και να μας διαφωτισει.

φιλικα ,Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Το 2Ν3924 εχει αλλη συμπεριφορα.Το ειχα δουλεψει σε ενα πομποδεκτη VHF ιδιοκατασκευη(διαφορετικες πλακετες) που τον ειχα κανει με βοξ αναμεταδοτη.Ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα.Ισως καλυτερα να δοκιμαζε το BC141 στα 14 βολτ η το BD139 στα 18 βολτ οπως (νομιζω) και το 2Ν3866(?).Παντως και ετσι οπως ειναι (με το 2Ν2219) με καλη κεραια θα εχει και καλα αποτελεσματα.Αλλωστε απο 30 ΜΗΖ και πανω σε FM τα παντα ειναι η οπτικη επαφη.

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!  :Smile:  Το κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά που πηγαίνω και "εφοδιάζομαι" είναι κλειστό λόγω διακοπών, οπότε τα πειράματα ...μετά τον δεκαπενταύγουστο!! 

Πάντως ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το γεγονός ότι, ως αρχάριος, όταν του έδωσα 24 volt κατευθείαν και χωρίς προσοχή, το τρανζίστορ δεν εμφάνισε θερμότητα.. Μήπως είναι ύποπτο σημάδι αυτό ή απλά είμαι τυχερός με τα στάσιμα?

Heatsink δεν έχω αγοράσει, αν χρειαστεί θα το κάνω..

----------


## chip

χρειάζεται σίγουρα ψυκτρα στα 24V μην περιμένεις να το δεις να χρειάζεται.

----------


## αθικτον

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!  
> Heatsink δεν έχω αγοράσει, αν χρειαστεί θα το κάνω..



Δες πιο πανω φιλε Νικο, σου το'χω γραψει.

----------


## αθικτον

Αν δεν βαλεις ψυκτρα σε ελαχιστα λεπτα θα "πεσει" το "τρανζιστορ".

Και να δωσεις σταθεροποιημενη ταση με τροφοδοτικο που εχω δωσει.

Για να μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις,χωρις βομβο.

Ευχομαι ,καλη επιτυχια.

φιλικα,Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## sv4lqcnik

διαβασα για διπολο βαλε το πομπουδακι μεσα στο κουτι του διπολου η κομτα σε αυτο σε στεγανο κουτι και στειλε με διαμορφοτακι τα υπολοιπα κερδιζεις την απολεια του καλωδιου

----------


## MAKHS

Αυτο το καναμε τα παλια χρονια(προ 80) για να γλυτωνουμε τις απωλειες στην ισχυ και τυχον ¨¨νομικες παρενεργειες¨¨.Ο μικροπομπος μεσα στη κεραια (ταρατσα) και ανεβαζαμε το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας με το καλωδιο διαμορφωσης.Ετσι ημασταν ενταξει. Ηι Ηι

----------


## driverbulba

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή? http://rf-transmitter.blogspot.com/2...h-2sc1971.html

Τυχαίνει να έχω το 2SC1971..

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Αυτο το καναμε τα παλια χρονια(προ 80) για να γλυτωνουμε τις απωλειες στην ισχυ και τυχον ¨¨νομικες παρενεργειες¨¨.Ο μικροπομπος μεσα στη κεραια (ταρατσα) και ανεβαζαμε το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας με το καλωδιο διαμορφωσης.Ετσι ημασταν ενταξει. Ηι Ηι



και τωρα μπορει να γινει ανετα με ενα σμπαρο δυο τριγονια δλδ με ενα διαμρφοτακι σε σειρα με την τροφοδωσια στελνουμε διαμορφοση και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια αγαπητε μου συναδελφε
το μικροβιο ειναι μικροβιο ανιατο

----------


## driverbulba

Για πηνίο air 5 σπειρών με 1mm πάχος πηνιόσυρμα σε ένα στυλό τυλιγμένο, πόσα pF τριμμεράκι χρειάζομαι για να συντονιστώ 88-108 MHz περίπου?

----------


## driverbulba

Γυρνώντας το τριμμεράκι, αντί να συντονιστεί ο πομπός στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα, δημιουργεί παράσιτα και θόρυβο σε όλη την μπάντα των fm στο δωμάτιο που τον έχω.

Φυσικά η μουσική που δίνω ως είσοδο στον πομπό δεν ακούγεται απο πουθενά. Μόνο θόρυβος σε όλη την μπάντα.

Πού οφείλεται αυτό, και πώς μπορεί να διορθωθεί?

----------


## αθικτον

> Γυρνώντας το τριμμεράκι, αντί να συντονιστεί ο πομπός στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα, δημιουργεί παράσιτα και θόρυβο σε όλη την μπάντα των fm στο δωμάτιο που τον έχω.
> 
> Φυσικά η μουσική που δίνω ως είσοδο στον πομπό δεν ακούγεται απο πουθενά. Μόνο θόρυβος σε όλη την μπάντα.
> 
> 
> Πού οφείλεται αυτό, και πώς μπορεί να διορθωθεί?



Καλημερα φιλε Νικο. 

Η "RF" (υψηλη συχνοτητα) το προκαλει,τα ρημαζει ολα, πυκνωτες,σταθεροποιητες,τιποτα δεν αφηνει.  Βαζωντας αυτο που 


δινω στο σχεδιο,θα "ησυχασει" ο πομπος .FM SUPPLY.JPG


Αν θες βαζεις 24ν μετ/στη και "7824" σταθεροποιητη για να παρεις γυρω στα 23ν.

Οταν ξεκινουσα πριν πολλα χρονια (πανω απο 25) ,ποτε δεν το'χα βρει σε περιοδικο ,δεν το'βαζαν, για να μην το μαθει κανενας..

Ειναι αδικο να ασχολεισαι χρονια με κατι ,επειδη το αγαπας και κανενας να μη σου δειχνει,πεντε ουσιαστικα πραγματα.

φιλικα, Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!!  :Smile:  Μόλις προμηθευτώ τα υλικά θα το κατασκευάσω..

Θα βοηθήσει και στον "βόμβο" που ακούω συνέχεια?

Ακομη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω.. Μια κεραία περιπου 1 μέτρο, βγαλμένη από ραδιόφωνο, μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια προσωρινή λύση μέχρι να κκατασκευάσω δίπολο?

----------


## αθικτον

Ο βομβος θα εξαφανιστει,φιλε Νικο. Οπως αν το τροφοδοτουσες με μπαταρια.

το κυκλωμα αυτο ειναι δοκιμασμενο πολλες φορες.

Μπορεις αν θες καλυτερο αποτελεσμα αντι για 2200μf να βαλεις 4700μf στη γεφυρα.

Οσο για την κεραια καλη ειναι.

Επιτρεψε μου να σου υπενθυμισω να βαλεις ψυκτρα στο "τρανζιστορ".

Ευχομαι καλους πειραματισμους.

φιλικα ,Γιωργος  (αθικτον).

----------


## driverbulba

Τώρα που εκπέμπω με 9βολτη μπαταρία, ο βόμβος είναι πάρα πολύ έντονος. Με απλό μετασχηματιστή ο βόμβος είναι τεράστιος και δεν μπορώ ούτε να συντονιστώ!

Κανονικά με μπαταρία δεν θα έπρεπε να παίζω δίχως θόρυβο?

----------


## αθικτον

Ναι εχεις δικιο,μπορει να συμβει και με μπαταρια η "rf" ειναι περιεργο πραγμα μερικες φορες.

Δοκιμασετο  σκετο ,χωρις καλωδιο για μουσικη ,μονο με κεραια,να δεις συνδεμενο με μπαταρια θα'χει βομβο;

Παντως,αν σου βγαζει βομβο ακομα και με το κυκλωμα μου,τοτε κατι αλλο συμβαινει.Πατα ξανα με το κολλητηρι τις κολλησεις μια μια.

----------


## TSAKALI

Δοκιμασε χωρις κεραια , αν συνεχιζει και βγαζει βομβο , βγαλτο φωτογραφια
να το δουμε.

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας ενημερώσω..

----------


## driverbulba

Είναι δύσκολο να μετατραπεί αυτός ο πομπός σε PLL? Ποιό τμήμα χρειάζεται να αλλάξω? (αν είναι εφικτο..)

----------


## driverbulba

Μπορώ να συμπληρώσω στον πομπό μου http://www.eleccircuit.com/15w-1-2-k...ter-by-2n2219/ το τελικό στάδιο του πομπού http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...006/index.html και αν ναι, τί τάση πρέπει να του δώσω? Να αλλάξω την τιμή της αντίστασης στο T1?

----------


## αθικτον

> Μπορώ να συμπληρώσω στον πομπό μου http://www.eleccircuit.com/15w-1-2-k...ter-by-2n2219/ το τελικό στάδιο του πομπού http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...006/index.html και αν ναι, τί τάση πρέπει να του δώσω? Να αλλάξω την τιμή της αντίστασης στο T1?



Οτι ταση γραφει φιλε Νικο,για τρανζιστορ εξοδου ομως βαλε το 2Ν3924 και "ψυκτρα αστερακι".  Πρεπει ομως να παρεις μετασχηματιστη,με τα "πακακια" δεν κανεις δουλεια,θα'χεις βομβο.

φιλικα,Γιιωργος.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το κύκλωμα αυτό δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος κάτι να κάνει μ' αυτό . Παρακαλώ να λείπουν οι βαθειές θεωρητικές αναλύσεις όπως πχ ότι δεν έχει βάρικαπ ή οτι μπορεί να συντονίζεται με μεταβλητό πηνίο  κλπ ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Όποιος δεν το έχει κατασκευάσει, ας απέχει από τη συζήτηση και ας περιορίζεται στις θεωρίες του και στη φαντασία του που σε περίπτωση που θα το κατασκεύαζε, με ποιό τρόπο θα το κατασκεύαζε. Θέλω να πω δυό απλά λόγια στον ενδιαφερόμενο, ωστε να μπορέσω να τον βοηθήσω να το λειτουργήσει. Το κύκλωμα αυτό έπεσε στα χέρια μου το 1974. Ήταν ιταλικό κιτ που κόστιζε κάποιες χιλιάδες λιρέττες ή 400 δρχ. ακριβό για την εποχή. Το είχε αγοράσει κάποιος ξάδελφός μου που σπούδαζε ηλεκτρονικός στην Ιταλία. Στην Ελληνική αγορά δεν είχε εμφανισθεί ακόμη.  Όλοι λοιπόν το έχουν αντιγράψει και το έχουν κυκλοφορήσει. Το κύκλωμα όντως "τσουλάει" που πολύ σωστά είπε κάποιος. Τσουλάει αν το έχεις σκέτη πλακέτα και μόνο που θα κουνηθεί η μπαταρία ή το καλώδιο του μικροφώνου "τσουλάει". Πρέπει κατ' αρχήν να τοποθετηθεί σε μεταλλικό κουτί με το (-) να έρχεται σε επαφή με το κουτί πχ μέσω βίδας που θα στηρίζει την πλακέτα. Η τροφοδοσία να γίνει με θωρακισμένο μικροφωνικό καλώδιο (ένα πόλο + και θωράκιση -). Με τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία, όσο θα πέφτει η τάση θα τσουλάει στη συχνότητα. Ένα τροφοδοτικό 1Α με το 7818 είναι ότι πρέπει. στο + της τροφοδοσίας να συνδέσεις ένα τσοκ φμ 70-80 σπ, σύρμα 0,5 χιλ, σε ένα πλαστικό σωληνάκι Φ6χιλ. Ο επηρεασμός από τη μικρή ρφ δεν φαίνεται τόσο στην μπαταρία.Φαίνεται στο τροφοδοτικό, γι αυτό και  ο βόμβος. Στη γέφυρα του τροφοδοτικού βάλε 15000μφ. Με το 2219 δεν θα πάρεις 1,5 βαττ αλλά 1 βαττ θα το πάρεις. Το τρανζίστορ θέλει σίγουρα ψύκτρα όπως πολύ σωστά είπε κάποιος. Πρόσεξε ο μεταβλητός να μην είναι πάνω από 20 πίκο γιατί θα ψάχνεις το σήμα σου στη μπάντα. Με ένα πηνίο 4 σπ /πάχος συρμ 1 χιλ/ διαμ πην 6 χιλ θα είσαι μέσα στη μπάντα των φμ.  Πολύ βολικά για το τύλιγμα των πηνίων τέτοιου είδους είναι αν έχεις καμμιά συλλογή τρυπανιών αέρος. Επιλέγεις το τρυπάνι με την καταλληλη διάμετρο. Μην πάρεις κεραία από τη μεσαία λήψη του πηνίου. Αν θέλεις να βάλεις πτυσόμενη κεραία, φτιάξε ένα ακόμη πηνίο σαν αυτό της ταλάντωσης και σύνδεσέ το στο συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ και πάρε κεραία από 'κεί. Αυτά προς το παρόν. Βγάλε πρώτα ένα καθαρό και σταθερό σήμα και ύστερα αν θέλεις να συνδέσεις δίπολο ή άλλη κεραία, βγάλε το πηνίο που σου είπα και φτάξε την έξοδο όπως την έχει ο πομπός 4 βαττ με τα δύο τρανζίστορ, μεταβλ-πην-μεταβλ. Αφού λοιπόν σου βγεί καλά το μηχανηματάκι, κάνεις τους πειραματισμούς σου για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, αλλαγή τρανζίστορ κλπ

----------

αθικτον (07-03-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Περιμένω να διαβάσω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## chip

να βοηθίσω δεν ξέρω αλλά θα πω την εμπειρία μου,
ο αδερφός μου είχε φτιάξει ένα παρόμοιο κάπου στο 1987-1988 το οποίο δεν είχε την εξοδο στη μεσαία λήψη αλλά κατ ευθείαν στο συλέκτη του 2Ν2219 με κάποιο πυκνωτη (νομίζω 7,5pF), του έδινε τάση 24V από σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό που είχε φτιάξει με 7824 και 2200μF. Τσουλούσε τα πρώτα 5-10 λεπτά γύρα στα 100-150ΚΗZ (το έβλεπε με PLL ραδιόφωνο) και μετά δεν έφευγε καθόλου (λες και είχε PLL).
Το κακό είναι οτι όση ώρα δεν είχε σήμα στην είσοδο έκανε ένα βόμβο (σαφώς μεγαλύτερο από 50Hz), όταν όμως έπαιζε μουσική ο βόμβος εξαφανίζονταν και η ποιότητα ήχου ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή.
Για πηνίο στην είσοδο είχε βάλε VK200 αν και στο σχέδιο έδειχνε ένα πηνιο με πολλές σπείρες.
Να σημειωθεί οτι η κατασκευή είχε γίνει σε διάτρητη πλακέτα!!

----------


## driverbulba

Καλησπέρα! Επαναφέρω ένα θέμα που είχε σκουριάσει λίγο, γιατί παρατήρησα ορισμένα περίεργα σημάδια!  :Very Happy: 

Καταρχάς, το πρόβλημα συντονισμού που είχα ήταν από λάθος μου στην πλακέτα, (υπενθυμίζω πως είναι διάτρητη) οπότε πλέον δεν υπάρχει, και ο πομπός συντονίζεται τέλεια, και 3-4 ώρες που τον αφήνω ανοιχτό δεν "τσουλάει" καθόλου, σαν να έχει pll!

Κατασκεύασα το τροφοδοτικό του Γιώργου "Άθικτον" το οποίο ελάττωσε κατά πολύ τον βόμβο, παρόλα αυτά παραμένει σε ενοχλητικά επίπεδα.

Κατα την αναπαραγωγή μουσικής, αν το κομμάτι είναι "δυνατό" ο βόμβος καλυπτεται και χάνεται και η διαμόρφωση είναι πολύ καλη. Σε πιο χαλαρά κομμάτια και όταν "παίζει" μονο φέρον, ο βόμβος συνεχίζεται πολύ έντονα.

Παρατήρησα ότι όταν μετακινώ/τυλίγω/πειράζω τα καλώδια του τροφοδοτικού προς τον πομπο, ο βόμβος μειώνεται ή αυξάνεται. Υπάρχουν μάλιστα στιγμές, με συγκεκριμένες σπείρες, ο βόμβος να εξαφανίζεται αλλά μολις τα καλώδια ξαναμετακινηθούν, επανέρχεται.

Ο βόμβος υπάρχει και με μπαταρία...

Τέλος, θέλω να ρωτήσω τί ρόλο εξυπηρετεί στο κύκλωμα η αντίσταση 100Ω στον εκπομπό του 2Ν2219 και πόσα βατ πρεπει να είναι?
Αν βραχυκυκλώσω τα ποδαράκια της, εμφανίζεται τεράστιος βόμβος.

Μήπως θέλει περισσότερα βατ αντίσταση εκεί? γιατί ζεσταίνεται όσο και το τρανζίστορ...


Καταλήγοντας, νομίζω πως ο θόρυβος δεν έχει να κάνει με την εξομάλυνση/σταθεροποίηση του τροφοδοτικού, αλλά μάλλον οφείλεται στην έλλειψη θωράκισης. Ο πομπός είναι κατασκευασμένος σε διατρητη, εκτεθειμένος χωρίς μεταλικό κουτί, και η DC τροφοδοσία έρχεται με 2 παράλληλα απλά καλώδια.

Στέκουν αυτά που λέω? :P :P

----------


## καπιστρι

Ειδες οτι μονος σου καταφερες να εντοπισεις τα προβληματα, οποτε εισαι ετοιμος να τα διορθωσεις.
Λες: << ο θόρυβος δεν έχει να κάνει με την εξομάλυνση/σταθεροποίηση του τροφοδοτικού, αλλά μάλλον οφείλεται στην έλλειψη θωράκισης.>>
       ΕΧΕΙ να κανει και με την εξομαλυνση ΑΛΛΑ εχει να κανει περισσοτερο με την θωρακιση. Σου εχουν δωσει οδηγιες καμποσες φορες να βαλεις τον πομπο σε μεταλλικο κουτι. Γιατι δεν το κανεις;
       Η τροφοδοσια σου ειπαν να γινει με ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο. Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να αντικαταστισεις το πλακε με ομοαξωνικο;
       Η διατρητη πλακετα επιρεαζει βεβαιως τις ρφ κατασκευες, αλλα οχι παντα προς το χειροτερο.
       Η αντισταση 100 Ωμ : Ειναι απαραιτητη, για δυο λογους. Περιοριζει το ρευμα μεσα απο το τρανζιστορ σε μια ασφαλη για το τρανζιστορ τιμη, και συγχρονως
       μαζι με τον πυκνωτη που συνδεεται μεταξυ εκπομπου και συλεκτη, ξεκινουν και διατηρουν την ταλλαντωση. ειναι φυσιολογικο να ζεστενεται. Απο οσο θυμαμαι, η ισχυς της ηταν 0,5 βαττ.Φυσικα μια 1βαττ 'η ακομη και 2βαττ θαταν προτιμοτερη, αλλα αυξανει το μεγεθος της κατασκευης, μεγαλωνουν οι επιφανειες, αρα αυξανουν οι παρασιτικες χωρητηκοτητες, και χειροτερευει η ολη συμπεριφορα του πομπου.
       Θα σου προτεινα, να αλλαξεις την αντισταση 100 Ωμ με αλλη 470 Ωμ/0,5βαττ, 'η ακομη με 1ΚΩ /0,5 βαττ. Βεβαια αυτη η αλλαγη θα επιφερει δραστικη ελαττωση  στην ισχυ εκπομπης , αλλα θα κερδισεις σε ποιοτητα στο σημα. ΜΗΝ εχεις μοναδικο σου κριτηριο την ισχυ του πομπου.
Η εμβελεια εξαρταται βεβαια και απο την ισχυ , αλλα δεν ειναι το μοναδικο κριτηριο. Μια καλοφτιαγμενη κεραια συντονισμενη ακριβως στην συχνοτητα εκπομπης,καταστελει απο μονη της τις παρεμβολες και αυξανει εντυπωσιακα την εμβελεια.
Η πειρα μου μου λεει οτι (χωρις να καταφευγω σε πολυπλοκες ακαταλαβηστικες αλγευρικες αναλυσεις) χρειαζεσαι περιπου τετραπλασια ισχυ για να διπλασιασεις την εμβελεια σου, αλλα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα μπορεις να πετυχεις και μονο επενασχεδιαζοντας την κεραια σου, 'η αλλαζοντας της απλα θεση σε ψηλοτερο σημειο.
Ακομη, μια εκπομπη με αδυνατο σημα αλλα καθαρο, ειναι πολυ πιο ευχαριστη να την παρακολουθησει καποιος , απο μια αλλη δυνατη με βομβο και θορυβο .
Συνεχισε να προσπαθεις. Καλη δυναμη.

----------

paraskevas3 (07-02-15)

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!  :Lol: 

Σήμερα ή αύριο θα δοκιμάσω την αλλαγή αντίστασης μπας και πετύχω κάτι καλύτερο. Για το κουτί το βλέπω πιο μακροπρόθεσμα γιατί δεν γνωρίζω αν πρεπει να βρίσκονται τροφοδοτικό και πομπός στο ίδιο κουτί, δεν γνωρίζω πως αυτα μεταξυ τους μπορουν να "απομονωθούν" και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρεπει να διαθέσω χρήματα για κουτί για έναν πομπό που ορισμένοι θεωρουν οτι τσουλάει, και που δεν έχω προσέξει καθόλου την κατασκευή της πλακέτας του (ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με κολλητήρι....)

----------


## καπιστρι

> Για το κουτί το βλέπω πιο μακροπρόθεσμα γιατί δεν γνωρίζω αν πρεπει να βρίσκονται τροφοδοτικό και πομπός στο ίδιο κουτί, δεν γνωρίζω πως αυτα μεταξυ τους μπορουν να "απομονωθούν" και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρεπει να διαθέσω χρήματα για κουτί για έναν πομπό που ορισμένοι θεωρουν οτι τσουλάει, και που δεν έχω προσέξει καθόλου την κατασκευή της πλακέτας του (ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με κολλητήρι....)



Και ομως. Το κουτι ειναι το πρωτο που πρεπει να δοκιμασεις. Ο πομπος να μπει σε χωριστο κουτι απο το τροφοδοτικο, που ειναι απαραιτητα σταθεροποιημενο.και μαλιστα ο μετασχηματιστης πρεπει να ειναι θωρακισμενος αλλιως πρεπει να ειναι ξεχωρα απο το ηλεκτρονικο τμημα ανωρθωσης-σταθεροποιησης, το οποιο θα μπει σε χωριστο παντα μεταλλικο κουτι γειωμενο. Η συνδεση μεταξυ πομπου-τροφοδοτικου γινεται με θωρακισμενο(ομοαξωνικο )καλωδιο. Το μπλενταζ συνδεεται στα σασι των κουτιων, και το εσωτερικο, στο + τροφοδοτικου και πομπου.Βεβαια και το ακουστικο σημα μεταφερεται στον πομπο με ομοαξωνικο.
Δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγορασεις ετοιμο κουτι. Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τενεκεδακια απο νες καφε, 'η κατι παρομοιο.Ακομη και ενα χαρτινο κουτι που θα το ντυσεις μα αλουμινοχαρτο κουζινας ειναι αρκετο, αλλα εκει ειναι δυσκολο να συνδεσεις τα μπλενταζ στο σασι ,εκτος αν χρησιμοποιησεις ροδελες και βιδες.
ΥΓ. Ο πρωτος μου πομπος στα φμ ηταν αυτος ο ιδιος. Τον ειχα αγορασει κιτ απο τον Κασαπιδη στην Παπαναστασιου, και τον ειχα στησει στην Καλαμαρια το 1979

----------


## driverbulba

αντίσταση - κουτί δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα τελικα...
Εβαλα και ομοαξονικό στην τροφοδοσία και ο βόμβος παραμένει απελπιστικά δυνατός στα 24 βόλτ.......

Δοκίμασα να συντονιστώ και πάλι με ένα fm tuner βγαλμένο από ραδιοφωνάκι και το φέρον είναι πεντακάθαρο. Το μόνο προβλημα είναι οτι μια αντίσταση που έχει αυτό το κύκλωμα μέσα (του fm tuner) περιορίζει πολύ το ρεύμα που πηγαίνει στο 2Ν2219 και δίνει ελάχιστη ισχύ στην έξοδο...

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω!

----------


## καπιστρι

> Το μόνο προβλημα είναι οτι μια αντίσταση που έχει αυτό το κύκλωμα μέσα (του fm tuner) περιορίζει πολύ το ρεύμα που πηγαίνει στο 2Ν2219 και δίνει ελάχιστη ισχύ στην έξοδο...
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω!



Oυτε εγω μπορω να καταλαβω τι εχεις κανει εκει περα.
Τι δουλεια εχει μια αντισταση μεσα στο fm tuner με το οποιο προσπαθεις να ακουσεις τον πομπο σου, με το 2Ν2219 του πομπου . Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ειναι δυνατον μια αντισταση σε μια συσκευη δεκτη, να επιρεαζει εναν πομπο που βρησκεται 50 , 100, 1000 μετρα μακρια.
Ακομη δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιεις εναν κοινο δεκτη φμ για να ακουσεις το σημα σου,αλλα παιδευεσαι με τουνερ που εχεις βγαλει απο εναν δεκτη. Το ακουστικο σημα για τη διαμορφωση του πομπου σου απο που προερχεται;Υποψιαζομαι οτι χρησιμοποιεις το σημα απο τα ακουστικα ενος δεκτη, διμορφωνεις με αυτο τον πομπο σου, και προσπαθεις να ξαναπιασεις το ιδιο σημα μεσω ενος αλλου δεκτη, οποτε ειναι φυσιολογικα αυτα που σου συνβαινουν.

----------


## καπιστρι

> περιορίζει πολύ το ρεύμα που πηγαίνει στο 2Ν2219 και δίνει ελάχιστη ισχύ στην έξοδο.



Η ισχυς εξοδου εξαρταται απο 3 πραγματα: 1. τον τυπο του τρανζιστορ. πχ BC 141, 2N2219,2N4427,2N3866,2N3553,BD139.κλπ
2. απο την ταση τροφοδοσιας του ταλλαντωτη, και 3. απο την αντισταση στον εκπομπο του τρανζιστορ.Δεν υπαρχει καμοια αντισταση που να πηγαινει πολυ 'η λιγο ρευμα στο 2219 και να μεταβαλει την ισχυ εξοδου. Το σημα διαμορφωσης παει στη βαση του 2219 μεσω ενος ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη 6,8 μφ 'η καπου τοσο. Κανενα ρευμα DC εκτος απο αυτο της πολωσης δεν επιτρεπεται να φτασει στη βαση του 2219.

----------


## tzitzikas

δοκιμασε να  βάλεις στο σημείο που τροφοδοτείς (στο +) με dc την πλακέτα ενα πυκνωτη 100nf και έναν 100μF ως προς την γειωση (-) της πλακέτας. φυσικα και πρέπει να μπει σε μεταλλικό κουτί και να γειώσεις το - στο κουτι πάνω. Παντως με τέτοια κυκλώματα θα έχεις βόμβο με τροφοδοτικό, πόσο μάλλον αν δεν έχεις κάνει πλακέτα ειδική για RF αλλά χρησιμοποιείς διάτρητη που δεν έχει μεγάλη επιφάνεια γείωσης. Επίσης με τέτοια κυκλώματα δεν αποφεύγεις τις ολισθήσεις συχνότητας. αν βάλεις πάνω συχνόμετρο θα δεις. Για μένα φτιάξε το vco που έχω φορτώσει και το πλλ του σαιτ.

----------


## maouna

νίκο γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις καποιο αλλο σχεδιο σαν αυτο που σου λεει ο παναγιωτης η καποιο αλλο και ας εχει μικροτερη ισχύ?

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις!

Έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα  σε ότι αφορά τον fm tuner. Δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ για να "ακούσω" τον  πομπό, δηλαδή ως δέκτη! Απλά το χρησιμοποιώ αντικαθιστώντας το L-C  σημείο του πομπού, για να διευκολύνω το συντονισμό. Δηλαδή συνδέω εκεί  την πλακέτα του fm tuner που αποτελείται από κύκλωμα L-C αλλά και από  κάποια άλλα πράγματα για να διευκολύνεται ο συντονισμός. Συντονίζεται  άψογα, είναι σταθερό σαν pll και σβήνει τελείως τον βόμβο. Τελείως όμως!  

Όμως μετρώντας με πολύμετρο την τάση συλλέκτη-εκπομπού είναι 3  volt, ενώ τροφοδοτώ το κύκλωμα με 24 volt. Και τη ζημιά αυτη την κανει  μια αντίσταση που υπάρχει στην πλακέτα του tuner. 


To ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ περίεργο της υπόθεσης. Έφτιαξα δεύτερο πομπό σήμερα με σαφώς χαμηλώτερη ισχύ με αυτό το σχηματικό: http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php  και εμφανίζει πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα βόμβου. Το δικό μου το τροφοδοτικό  δεν φταίει, δοκίμασα και 2ο 24βολτο σταθεροποιημένο και κάνει τα ίδια...

Νιώθω σαν να φτιαχνω πομπό ΑΜ................ με τοσο θορυβο!!

----------


## maouna

στο σημειο που ενώνεται το πηνιο ταλαντωσης με την τροφοδοσια,βάλε ενα πυκνωτή 1nF ή 10nF κεραμικο και το άλλο ακρο του στο ground και πες μας αν μειωνεται ο θόρυβος.

----------


## driverbulba

τίποτα... τα ίδια πάλι..

Τάκη τους είχα βάλει αυτούς τους δύο πυκνωτές από την αρχή του προβλήματος και δεν είχαν βελτιωσει αισθητά την κατάσταση..

Πώς εξηγείται αυτό με τον fm tuner?

----------


## maouna

μήπως χρησιμοποιείς switching τροφοδοτικόγια την κατασκευή σου?δοκίμασες να την τροφοδοτήσεις με μπαταρία να δειςαματο κανει ακόμα?

----------


## καπιστρι

> ο βόμβος παραμένει απελπιστικά δυνατός στα 24 βόλτ.......



Δηλαδη στα 12, 18, 'η στα 9 βολτ βελτιωνεται η κατασταση; γιατι αν ειναι ετσι, τοτε σαφως φταιει η σταθεροποιηση σου και ειδικα στα 24 βολτ.
Σε παρακαλω κανε ενα προχειρο σχηματικο του τροφοδοτικου στα 24 , με καθε λεπτομερεια, οπως ταση δευτερευοντος, τιμες αντιστασεων - πυκνωτων-ολοκληρωμενο κλπ και στειλτο

----------


## driverbulba

Μετασχηματιστής 24 volt 1 Amp
Ανόρθωση με 4 διοδάκια ΙΝ4001
4700 μF για εξομάλυνση (εχω προσθέσει παράλληλα και 2200 αλλά και 4700 επιπλέον στις δοκιμές)
σταθεροποίηση με LM7824
220 μF στην έξοδο
και τέλος πρόσθεσα και τις αλλαγές που μου είπατε (ένα τσοκ VK200 σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία, και παράλληλα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 100μF και έναν κεραμικό 100nF..)

----------


## driverbulba

το 2ο τροφοδοτικό που δοκίμασα ήταν εργαστηριακό, αγορασμένο από φίλο, 24 βόλτ 3Α.... δηλαδή δεν το κατασκέυασα μονος. αλλα και με τα 2 τροφοδοτικά έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά.

Με 9βολτη ο θόρυβος παραμένει, με 2 9βολτες  μπαταριες σε σειρά, χειροτερεύει.

----------


## καπιστρι

> Πώς εξηγείται αυτό με τον fm tuner?



Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω τι εχεις κανει.. Πηρες εναν δεκτη φμ, εκοψες με πριονι την πλακετα, κρατησες το τμημα που εχει τα εξαρτηματα συντονισμου, ξηλωσες απο τον πομπο το πηνιο και τον πυκνωτη συντονισμου, και στη θεση τους συνεδεσες με δυο καλωδια την πλακετιτσα που κρατησες απο τον δεκτη. Σωστα;
Λες οτι εχει μια αντισταση πανω. Δηλαδη δεν ειναι ο κλασικος μεταβλητος με το κουμπι συντονισμου και ενα πηνιο με 5-6 σπειρες παραλληλα, αλλα ενα πιο πολυπλοκο κυκλωμα που εμπεριεχει τουλαχιστον μια αντισταση.Να υποθεσω οτι δεν εχει καθολου μεταβλητο και οτι προκειται για συντονισμο με βαρικαπ;
Και οτι η αντισταση ειναι η αντισταση πολωσης της βαρικαπ;Γιατι αν αυτην την αντισταση την συνδεσεις στην ταση τροφοδοσιας, τοτε διαμορφωνεις τον πομπο σου με την κυματωση που παραμενει ακομα και σε σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο.(καμοια σταθεροποιηση δεν ειναι τελεια)
Ακομη , η βαρικαπ εχει πολικοτητα. και συνδεεται σε ενα συντονισμενο κυκλωμα με 10 διαφορετικους τροπους. Εισαι σιγουρος οτι τηρηθηκε η σωστη πολικοτητα,και οτι η διοδος δεν ειναι ηδη καμμενη, 'η ακομα χειροτερα οτι δεν συμπεριφερεται σαν διοδος περιορισμου στο πλατος του σηματος;
'η μπορει να συμβαινουν χιλια αλλα πραγματα στα οποια δεν παει ο νους μου.
Θα βοηθουσε ενα πληρες σχηματικο τροφοδοτικου, πομπου και μετατροπης με το σχηματικο του τουνερ.

----------


## καπιστρι

Ενταξυ . Μολις ειδα τα στοιχεια για τα τροφοδοτικα. Κανονικα με 9βολτη μπαταρια θαπρεπε να βγαινει τζαμι. Οποτε παμε να ψαξουμε αλλου. Δες την προυγουμενη καταχωρηση μου.

----------


## driverbulba

ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ (σελίδα 10η).jpg

Το έβαλα μέσα στο scanner γιατί το κινητό μου δεν βγαζει φωτογραφιες!  :Tongue2: 

Η πλακετα είναι από παλιό "παιχνίδι" που είχα στο οποίο συνέδεες τρανζιστορ αντιστασεις και τετοια και εφτιαχνες ενα ραδιο δεκτη fm! (θα απορείτε πώς και κράτησα την πλακετα του tuner του, ε, το κανω συχνά αυτό με την αποθηκευση!!)

Τελος παντων, όπως φαίνεται η πλακετα εχει μεταβλητό πυκνωτή, πηνείο 5 σπειρων, αριστερα δυο αντιστασεις ενα τρανζίστορ (η *βαση* του πηγαίνει στο ασπρο καλωδιο που κατεληγε στην κεραία (λήψης όμως!!) και 2 πυκνωτάκια.

εχει ενα κόκκινο  και ενα μαυρο καλώδιο. το κόκκινο το συνδέω με το + του τροφοδοτικού και το μαυρο με την εισοδο + του πομπού, και αφαιρώ τελειως από το κύκλωμα το L-C πανω απο το συλλεκτη του 2Ν2219, (οποτε και το τελικο σταδιο του πομπου δε λειτουργεί φανταζομαι, αφού ο συλλεκτης του 2Ν2219 αυτοματα δε συνδεεται πουθενα.

ετσι συντονιζομαι ευκολα και πολυ σταθερα σε ολη την μπαντα και δεν εχω καθολου θορυβο. Η ισχύς όμως είναι πολύ μικρή..

----------


## καπιστρι

Ιησου Χριστε!!!!! Τζιζεστ κραιστ που λενε οι εγγλεζοαμερικανοαυστραλοι. Με καραφλιασες!!!!!!!!
Αυτο που κατασκευασες με τον συνδιασμο των δυο κυκλωματων, ΔΕΝ ειναι πομπος FM  ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜ στην συχνοτητα των FM.
Στην πραγματικοτητα ο πομπος σου δεν εκπεμπει κανενα σημα . ΔΕΝ ταλλαντωνει καθολου. Αυτο που ακους -πιανεις- στο ραδιοφωνο ειναι το σημα απο τον τοπικο ταλλαντωτη που βρησκεται πανω στην πλακετιτσα με τον μεταβλητο και το τρανζιστορ. Τον διαμορφωνεις με διαμορφωση πλατους μεσω του πρωτου τρανζιστορ του πομπου,(νομιζω ειναι το 547Β) και ειναι σαν να εχεις συνδεμενη την πλακετιτσα : το κοκκινο στο+, και το μαυρο στο πλην της τροφοδοσιας εχωντας σε σειρα με το μαυρο, μιαν αντισταση περιπου 4,7ΚΩ.(ειναι η αντισταση στο συλλεκτη του 547).
Συνδεσε ΜΟΝΟ την πλακετιτσα στο ρευμα με 4,7ΚΩ σε σειρα με το μαυρο και θα δεις οτι  εισαι μια απο τα ιδια , ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρησημοποιησεις καθολου την πλακετα του πομπου.
Φυλαξε την πλακετιτσα σε ενα συρταρι, τυληξε ενα πηνειο 5-6 σπειρες σε ενα τρυπανακι 5χιλ. συνδεσετο στον συλλεκτη του 2219 και την αλλα ακρη στο + της 
9βολτης μπαταριας,βαλε παραλληλα εναν πυκνωτη μερικα πικοφαραντ για τον συντονισμο, και καθαρρισες.

----------


## driverbulba

Πωωωω αν κρίνω απ την αντίδραση, μάλλον είμαι για σκότωμα!!

Τέλος πάντων, αυτή την ψευτοπατέντα με το tuner δοκιμαστικά την έκανα.

Είναι γεγονός πάντως ότι έτσι δεν είχα θόρυβο ενω αντιθέτως με το LC έχω έντονο βόμβο..

Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν προέρχεται από τα τροφοδοτικά? (μιας και η 9βολτη βγαζει βομβο..)

----------


## tzitzikas

νικο μην ασχολείσε με lc ταλαντωτες. μονο προβληματα θα εχεις. φτιαξε ενα vco με βαρικαπ και ενα πλλ . επίσης να ξέρεις στα φμ πρεπει να ειναι πολυ μικρες οι καλωδιωσεις και οχι να συνδεεις φμ τουνερς με καλωδια και τετοια.

----------


## driverbulba

Δίκιο έχεις Τάκη.. Απλά σκέφτομαι οτι αν έχω τόσο θόρυβο σε μια τοσο απλη κατασκευή, αξίζει να δώσω πιο πολλά λεφτά, να φτιαξω pll (ο pic και το ολοκληρωμένο θελουν κανα 10ευρο μόνα τους) και να έχω πάλι τον ίδιο θόρυβο??

----------


## maouna

Καταρχας...αυτος ο πομπός που επέλεξες για  να εχεις το 1.5 watt,δεν αξίζει.Δε πα να το κλείσεις και σε χρηματοκιβώτιο,οταν θα ακουμπας την κεραια ή οταν θα πλησιάζεις κοντα ή όταν απλα θα την μικραίνεις θα τσουλάει η συχνότητα.
Για να σταθεροποιειθει η συχνότητα ταλαντωσης θα πρεπει  η θερμοκρασια του 2Ν2219 να σταθεροποιηθεί,κάτι που είναι δύσκολο μιας και το τρανζιστορ στο συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα ειναι και ταλαντωτης και ενισχυτης.

μπορείς με 1 ευρω να φτιαξεις χίλιες φορές ανώτερο κύκλωμα σταθερότατο,απαλαγμένο απόλα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπίζεις,χωρίς pll ,αλλα θα βγαζει κάποια mW τα οποία βέβαια μπορείς να τα ενισχύσεις σταδιακά.

Και επίσης αν φτιάξεις pll ποιος σου είπε ότι θα εχεις τον ίδιο θόρυβο?

----------


## tzitzikas

με πλλ δεν ειχα θορυβο και μαλιστα χωρις μεταλλικο κουτι. οσα αυτοταλαντωτα ειχα φτιαξει με τρανζιστορ και της σμαρτ κιτ και αλλα με τροφοδοτικο ειχαν θορυβο, και φυσικα ολα τσουλανε και ας φτιαξεις μηχανημα με περισσοτερα σταδια. π.χ ειχα φτιαξει παλια μηχανημα ελ-84 ταλαντωση και ελ-504 εξοδο και παλι τσουλαγε.

----------


## driverbulba

ΟΚ νομιζα οτι τα ίδια θα παθω με το pll... Θα δοκιμάσω να κανω καποιο πλλ να δω τι τυχη θα εχω  :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

ξεκίνα με το vco http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35972 που παίζει πολύ καλά και μόλις το φτιάξεις συνδύασέ το με το πλλ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35689

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό είναι καλό κυκλωματάκι και σχετικά φτηνό.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOBBY-2N2218...item35b0d8306f
Το πουλάει στον εβαυ πωλητής από τη "φίλη", γείτονα και "σύμμαχο" χώρα. Το αγόρασε ένας φίλος και λειτούργησε πολύ καλά. βφο με 2Χ2Ν2218 πους-πουλ. Με 12 βολτ δίνει 1 βαττ. Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μέχρι 18 βολτ, δεν το προτείνει ο πωλητής, αλλά το λένε τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του τρανζιστορ

----------


## maouna

μπορεις να παρεις το σχηματικο απο το φιλο σου και να το ανεβασεις εδω να το μελετησουμε?δεν εχω ξανα συναντησει push pull εγω προσωπικα

----------


## Nickolaos

Ξέρω ότι ο ταλαντωτής αυτός είναι αρχαίος και ότι τσουλάει.Έχω τα υλικά απο παλιά και δεν συντονήζει με τίποτε.Σκεφτόμουν να κάνω ένα με varicap αλλα σκέφτομαι,αφού δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτό το απλό να τρέξει,θέλω και varicap?

----------


## maouna

*Nickolaos*  αυτον εννοεις προσπαθουσες να φτιαξεις και εχεις τα υλικα? opt1241790212r.gif

----------


## Nickolaos

Βασικά είχα πάρει πριν καμια τριαιτία(στα 15 μου) το smart kit 1028(δώρο βασικά απο έναν μπάρμπα για να μπώ στον κόσμο της rf).Το 2n3553 και το ένα 2n2219 ήταν καμένα και οι πυκνωτές που είχε ήταν ότι να ναι τιμές.Και απλά επειδή έχω την πλακέτα και τα υλικά είπα να φτιάξω το πρώτο μόνο στάδιο καθαρά για το γαμότο.Το θέμα είναι ότι τα υλικά που έχει η κιτ είναι διαφορετικά απο αυτά του σχεδίου.όταν του βάζω τάση,το ακούω απο τα ηχεία του ενισχυτή,και ας μην έχω tuner.Την κεραία που θα ήταν καλύτερα να την βάλω?

----------


## maouna

Αυτον τον πομπο της σμαρτκιτ τον ειχα φτιαξει πριν κανα 4αρι χρονια ηταν ο πρωτος μου  πομπος στα fm.ήταν χάλια....ειχα καψει και γω τα 2 τελευταια.ωσπου ασχολίθηκα με ποιο καλυτερα σχεδια και ησύχασα.τωρα εχω ενα ena 2n3553 απο τότε και θα ψαξω να βρω κανα σχεδιο για 1 watt η θα σχεδιάσω.

----------


## maouna

οπου κια ν ατην βαλεις την κεραια ,οταν θα την πλησιαζεις   θα αλλαζει και η συχνότητα ταλαντωσης....

----------


## itta-vitta

> μπορεις να παρεις το σχηματικο απο το φιλο σου και να το ανεβασεις εδω να το μελετησουμε?δεν εχω ξανα συναντησει push pull εγω προσωπικα



Άργησα λίγο να απαντήσω ή μάλλον άργησα πολύ. Ο φίλος μου είχε φύγει και τώρα το καλοκαίρι που ξαναήρθε, θυμήθηκα και τον ρώτησα. Τελικά το κύκλωμα είναι σχεδόν ίδιο μ' αυτό. Λέω ίδιο γιατί η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι ο "γείτονας" 'εχει το πηνίο τυπωμένο στην πλακέτα.


fm-1.jpgfm-2.jpgfm-3.jpg

 τα αρχεία αν τα κάνεις αντιγραφή διαβάζονται καλά.

----------

